# leerzeichen aus string entfernen



## michael bauer (13. Feb 2008)

hallo,

ich möchte aus folgenden String nur die leerzeichen entfernen die nach dem "\" sind, nicht die, die zwischen den worten, die verzeichnisse sind, stehen:

```
C:\Daten_Tino\Test\ 2007 TaunusTrails
```
das leerzeichen nach "\" und vor der "2" soll weg, nicht das leerzeichen zwischen "2007" und "TaunusTrails"
mit:
pfad = pfad.replaceAll(" ", ""); macht es alle weg, will ich aber nicht,
oder mit

```
for (int i=0 ; i<pfad.length() ; i++) {
			if (pfad.charAt(i)=='\\') {
                            pfad.charAt(i+1)='';
			}
}
```
kommen immer fehler.
wer kann mir helfen
vielen dank
Micha


----------



## Ariol (14. Feb 2008)

```
pfad = pfad.replaceAll("\\ ","\\");
```


EDIT:
Wenn mehr als 1 Leerzeichen vor dem Backslash vorkommt, evtl so:


```
while(pfad.contains("\\ ");
{
     pfad = pfad.replaceAll("\\ ","\\");
}
```


----------



## masta // thomas (14. Feb 2008)

Wenn du alle Whitespaces, welche nach einem Backslash folgen, entfernen möchtest, benutzt du folgendes:

pfad = pfad.replaceAll("\\\\\\s*", "\\\\");


----------



## michael bauer (14. Feb 2008)

danke schon mal, konnte damit ein problem lösen


----------

